# Hulu Plus app problems



## hefe (Dec 5, 2000)

Is anyone else having any issues with the Hulu Plus app?

I find that when watching Hulu on the Roamio, I get a lot of buffering. It will stop and buffer every 15 to 20 seconds. I've even lowered the settings to the lowest SD possible and I still get it.

I have 25 Mbps cable internet, and a hardwired ethernet connection to my LAN.

There are no issues at all with Netflix playback. Just Hulu.

When I switch over to my Roku to play Hulu on that, it works just fine. It's just the Roamio Hulu app that is struggling.

Anyone else, or just me?


----------



## Hstevens (Sep 25, 2002)

I can't even use the app on my Roamio, it shows "zero" of everything. No TV episodes available, no networks available and search results in zero results on every letter. I have been working with tech support with Tivo and Hulu and no one has an answer.


----------



## gkottner (Jun 5, 2010)

I just recently bought a Roamio Basic and had the exact problems you described when I had my 2 week trial to Hulu Plus. In all cases, I could trace the buffering to getting a C133 error (it appears on the my shows screen where the suggestion boxes appear at the top). It seems the after a week or so, the C133 errors have gone away and Hulu Plus seemed to worked OK. HP did still buffer when the tv show I was watching hit what would have been the commercial break in the show. Have never had any issues with Netflix.


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Is there any news if they will update the hulu plus app on the roamio?


----------



## Rob_W (Jan 30, 2014)

Just checking again as to whether anyone has heard if the Hulu App on Tivo will be upgraded to be like it is on other platforms (user friendly) - the app as it stands now is not that great.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Rob_W said:


> Just checking again as to whether anyone has heard if the Hulu App on Tivo will be upgraded to be like it is on other platforms (user friendly) - the app as it stands now is not that great.


Contact Hulu and let them know. Its up to them to decide what to allocate resources towards and the squeaky wheel....


----------

